# National Tap Water Quality Database



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I recently found this most helpful website when testing my home water to see what in my water was bothering me.http://www.ewg.org/tapwater/findings.phpClick on the "local findings" tab at the top to locate your home town/city and see what may be in your water. It also shows what levels are considered EPA safe and Californai regulations.Here is my personal water story. Only distilled/purified water for me now.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...st&p=731538


----------



## VTG (Apr 13, 2009)

Dear All,I suffer from IBS (Diarhea prevalent) - for nearly 18 years now.I have the benefit of having lived in numerous countries around the world (UK, Australia, Vietnam, France, China, India, Singapore, and some others).I would have to categorically say that IBS is directly related to the Water quality.Some countries affect me badly: Australia, Malaysia, France.Some countries do not affect me so badly: UK, India, Vietnam, China. (The last 3 because we only drink bottled water)Some countries My health virtually improves to normal: Switzerland and Singapore.All countries if I eat Salads or raw vegetables - I have IBS problems. It is not the food, it is the water it is washed in !!If I only eat bland well cooked foods, and drink distilled water - I am fine. All food types.If I go camping out of the cities, in remote areas where water from springs or rainwater or underground water is used - no problems.I would like to know if any Doctors have ever investigated the Water quality relation to IBS?Is IBS prevalent in some areas, say in the US, and not in other areas where drinking water quality is different?Be good to know...VTG


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Tons of released drugs taint US waterhttp://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090419/ap_on_...water_factories"Last year, the AP reported that trace amounts of a wide range of pharmaceuticals - including antibiotics, anti-convulsants, mood stabilizers and sex hormones - have been found in American drinking water supplies. Including recent findings in Dallas, Cleveland and Maryland's Prince George's and Montgomery counties, pharmaceuticals have been detected in the drinking water of at least 51 million Americans.""Two common industrial chemicals that are also pharmaceuticals - the antiseptics phenol and hydrogen peroxide - account for 92 percent of the 271 million pounds identified as coming from drugmakers and other manufacturers. Both can be toxic and both are considered to be ubiquitous in the environment.However, the list of 22 includes other troubling releases of chemicals that can be used to make drugs and other products: 8 million pounds of the skin bleaching cream hydroquinone, 3 million pounds of nicotine compounds that can be used in quit-smoking patches, 10,000 pounds of the antibiotic tetracycline hydrochloride. Others include treatments for head lice and worms."


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ugh...I was JUST reading this article this morning! I am thoroughly disgusted. All my friends make fun of me for getting my "granola hippie" water at the health food store and the information from this article just adds to my arsenal of reasons why my "hippie" water is better for me.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

It is very scary. Exposure to all sorts of toxins takes its toll on the body.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

FYIChromium-6 Is Widespread in US Tap WaterCancer-causing chemical found in 89 percent of cities sampledhttp://static.ewg.org/reports/2010/chrome6/html/home.html


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

FYI2011 Bottled Water Scorecardhttp://breakingnews.ewg.org/bottled-water-2011-homehttp://static.ewg.org/reports/2010/bottledwater2010/pdf/2011-bottledwater-scorecard-report.pdf


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks for sharing all this Patman i remember reading somewhere in quebec some water supplies from lakes are soo bad that it turns 90% of the fish female and the remaining 10% males are messed up. and the public water filtration systems cannot filter these posions out these posions are too small for most filters to filter out.always get your water from a reverse osmosis water filtration system. and i heard there is 5 stage reverse osmosis water filtration systems that maybe do a better job but i don't know for sure.anyways reverse osmosis is the only way i know of to filter out these posions.clean drinking water will help the most im betting but still it won't protect you from haveing a shower and haveing your skin exposed to all these posions but still clean drinking water will cut down on most of the posion im betting.also i think all of USA add's fluoride to there water and fluoride is toxic.hmm someone should make a reverse osmosis water tank so people can have showers with clean water too. i hate the thought of showering with water that has hormones and posions in it.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

ziggy7 said:


> hmm someone should make a reverse osmosis water tank so people can have showers with clean water too. i hate the thought of showering with water that has hormones and posions in it.


There is complete home systems that will do the job. I have been wanting one for a while but it is a tad cost prohibitive at the moment. I can send you link to sites that sell them if you want.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Patman75 said:


> There is complete home systems that will do the job. I have been wanting one for a while but it is a tad cost prohibitive at the moment. I can send you link to sites that sell them if you want.


thank you i would like the links


----------



## Tina Carioca (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all,Does anybody know where I can get information on water for Madrid, Spain?Thanks a lot in advance!


----------

